# Want something sweet in the evenings ?



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

I get an urge in the evenings about 8pm for something sweet...

Anyone got any sugestions to stop these cravings?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Look at a puppy.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Google Muscle mousse x x


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah sweets but I can't just eat 1 or 2 it's more like 4/5 bags of haribo


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Sugar free jelly?


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Sugar free jelly, pro dessert by cnp, protein dessert by USN


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

fruit


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I bought a met-rx protein jelly from a bb shop the other week and I'll tell you what they are prob expensive but I love them!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> fruit


so late in the day? only a few hours before bed?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Here I am again with another quark post!

Quark with either protein powder or mp flavdrops in, great for sweet tooth and high protein snack. The toffee drops are amazing, tastes just like muller toffee yoghurt.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Here I am again with another quark post!
> 
> Quark with either protein powder or mp flavdrops in, great for sweet tooth and high protein snack. The toffee drops are amazing, tastes just like muller toffee yoghurt.


i 2nd that about MP toffee drops. soo good


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

i remember seein these sugar free sweets a while ago, 0 carbs


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> i 2nd that about MP toffee drops. soo good


x3 MP Toffee drops ftw.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Toffee Muller yoghurt for me


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

I get extreme sugar cravings in the evenings as well but I always either munch on Quark or nuts such as Cashews or Almonds.

Since taking Metformin my sugar cravings have gone down a considerable amount though.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Low fat ice cream or some kind of low fat chocolate mousse, maybe even mix them together.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

Coke Zero does the job for me


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Never thought of the flavour drops for quark! Gonna pick some up


----------



## MaxMuscle (Mar 14, 2012)

Add a teaspoon of brown sugar to cottage cheese. It high in protein or add fruit to it eg pineapple or strawberries


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

How about this, only 30 calories










...per teaspoon


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

yogart mixed with whey nice taste


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Just mix some honey into your before bed shake!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Mr Brown said:


> Sugar free jelly, pro dessert by cnp, *protein dessert by USN*


I LOVE this stuff.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> I LOVE this stuff.


Is that honestly £10 - £20 for one single dessert??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Scratch that I was bein simple !! Amazon had it as one 454g dessert , my bad!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Only If i could cut the 8pm binge on sweets n cakes


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Only If i could cut the 8pm binge on sweets n cakes


Get em down ya!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Here I am again with another quark post!
> 
> Quark with either protein powder or mp flavdrops in, great for sweet tooth and high protein snack. The toffee drops are amazing, tastes just like muller toffee yoghurt.


you and your quark :laugh:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Fabswingers.com?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

protein bar?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

fanny?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

MP Protein cookie.


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> fruit


strawberrys mate


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> fanny?


also a very tasty alternative, my favourite


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

F all that balls, have some STANDARD chocolate, who cares!!


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

Light Rice Pudding, anything for Diabetics, there's this really sweet fruit and all, will ask me mum and post the name of it, tastes nicer than any sweet/dessert! Oh yeah, Dark Chocolate, over 50% Cocoa mass at least (in moderation)!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Met-rx jelly.Absolute saviour on a cut,23g protein,2g carbs,0 fat.And they taste good,only about £4 for a pack of 3.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Candy protein? Seen them on eBay before

Look at this on eBay:

*FFN - PROTEIN CANDY (CHEWABLE AMINOS) = 250 SWEETS*

http://bit.ly/Hect8U


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

just drink a pint of water and fight the cravings it will be worth it, if you have enough protein through the day a low carb high protien snack is still extra calories


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I've just had a custard doughnut


----------



## thehogester (Feb 5, 2011)

Sugar free jelly is doing the trick for me.


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I've just had a custard doughnut


tasty


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I've just had a custard doughnut


I feel like neging u lol


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Protein pancake


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

$hit, i ate a full packet of round trees fruit pastels in about 5 minutes, just popped them in one after the other, i'm really pi$$ed off with myself now


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Full can of rice pudding love it :drool:


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> $hit, i ate a full packet of round trees fruit pastels in about 5 minutes, just popped them in one after the other, i'm really pi$$ed off with myself now


I do the same all the time man eat good all day then go and **** it up the wall for sweets lol


----------

